# Which SMP?



## NYBigfoot (Oct 18, 2009)

Selle SMP's website doesnt seem to help much with the correct saddle choice. Just looking for people that were in the same or similar situation as me, I am 6'2" 185 lbs with a 34 inch waist. I got my sitbones measured a few years ago with that Specialized thing at my LBS. They said that I needed a 143mm saddle. So for a few years now I have been riding a Toupe and Phenom 143mm. Two days ago I decided to measure my sit bones and on two occasions, I got between 110-115mm. I have currently been "demo" ing the SMP Lite 209 (139mm) and the Pro (148mm). Both feel good with the Pro feeling a little too wide. Should I also be trying out the Glider and maybe Stratos as well. I was ready to purchase the Lite but I am still not sure if it is the one that is appropriate. I have tried emailing/calling Selle SMP and the US Distributer, ALBABICI. I have not yet heard from anyone. Just wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction, Thanks in advance for your time and help.

Todd


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the SMP Pro, but I'm 5'8, 235#, and fairly wide.

I'm sorry to tell you, but there really isn't a formula for scientifically finding the saddle you would find most comfortable. For example, I just bought a new bike with a saddle very similar in width to the SMP Pro. I rode it for awhile, but then decided it that it just wasn't for me. I put the SMP back on, and felt like I was home.

There is a lot of trial and error involved in finding your perfect saddle. Try to find a place that will let you try various ones on a trial basis before purchasing. Once you find THE saddle for you, buy a second, and guard them closely. Finding your perfect saddle may be a cycling rite of passage.


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm your same height, weight and have 34 inch waist if thats important. I tried the lite but it was a bit too wide. I then tried the Glider and love it. I haven't spent more than 3 1/2 hours on it at any one time. Very nice saddle if you need the cutout. I also ride the Roman expert it is also very nice I just like the Glider alittle more.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

For what it's worth I'm your same spec's...never measured my arse though. SMP Glider's worked for me.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Selle SMP website tells you how to measure the width of your sit bones very simply.

Put a sheet of Alloy cooking foil down on a carpeted floor, carefully sit on it with your knees tucked up close to your chest then carefully get up, your sit bones leave a clear and obvious impression in the cooking foil which your can then easily measure with a ruler or tape then use that width to select the SMP saddle thats right for you.

I'v now have SMP's on both my road bike and my stationary trainer and love them, bets investment in arse comfort ever.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Cut.Aussie said:


> Selle SMP website tells you how to measure the width of your sit bones very simply.


Cannot find it. Link?

(I'm a skinny guy wearing jeans sized 31. I ride an Evolution today, and sometimes I feel/imagine that it is a bit on the narrow side. The Stratos is padded wider (same shell), but I fear that i't too padded for my preferences. Thinking about trying the Dynamic.)


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Cannot find it. Link?
> 
> (I'm a skinny guy wearing jeans sized 31. I ride an Evolution today, and sometimes I feel/imagine that it is a bit on the narrow side. The Stratos is padded wider (same shell), but I fear that i't too padded for my preferences. Thinking about trying the Dynamic.)



Selle Smp - Sito ufficiale
Go to *"Support"* button at the top of the page....then read *"How to choose your saddle*....then read *"Selection table"*


The selection table matches waist sizes (not sure how that necessarily correlates) to saddles that fit that range.

I'm 5'9" and 148 lbs....slim....and I went for the Stratos. It fits well and is still on the firm side. I would hardly call it "padded", but it feels good after you find your saddle position and ride it for awhile.


For the OP (NYBigfoot).....according to the table, I think you might like the "Glider". That is a favorite of many bigger guys because it is slightly wider without being too padded. If you still can't decide, I'd call Jim at Albabici again. I spoke to him a couple of times and he seems helpful.

**


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

kbwh said:


> (I'm a skinny guy wearing jeans sized 31. I ride an Evolution today, and sometimes I feel/imagine that it is a bit on the narrow side. Thinking about trying the Dynamic.)



so is the dynamic the same as the evolution, just wider (129mm vs 138mm) ?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Couldn't agree more. . .*



Cut.Aussie said:


> I'v now have SMP's on both my road bike and my stationary trainer and love them, bets investment in arse comfort ever.


I've gone through at least 15 or 20 saddles in the last so many years, and found the Glider to be absolutely stellar in quality, and comfort. Which is particularly important where I live as it's pan flat and windy quite frequently so there is little standing up. I'm 5'-8" and around 150.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*...trying to get around them all...*



Fignon's Barber said:


> so is the dynamic the same as the evolution, just wider (129mm vs 138mm) ?


Same minimal padding it seems.
I advise all parties to read this blog entry and the comments section:
SITTING ON A BIKE – answer to long question / SMP seats…… » Bike Fit » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website

The way I understand it SMP have four performance oriented shells, and different models with none and then increasing amounts of padding:

124mm: Chrono
129mm: Carbon/Composit > Evolution > Stratos > Glider > Avant(very generously padded)
135mm: Carbon Lite/Forma > Dynamic > Lite 209
145mm: Pro > Plus (both padded)

The widths are of the shells. I approximated the 145. The Avant is 155mm wide but has the same length as the Carbon/Composit derivates, so I put it there. 

According to Hogg in the link above the Evolution and Stratos feel narrower than the Composit due to the positioning of the padding; The saddle's cross section becomes more rounded.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm 6-2, 189 with a 136 waist.
The two SMP's I'm considering is the Pro 159 and the dynamic 138, nothing in between it seems and I ride a Koobi PRS 146.
Anyone mess with either of these?
I'm wondering if they fit narrower than you would think. Go narrow or wide?


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm 5'8" and now 164lbs. I have a SMP Evolution and love it!!! After riding 50-100 miles on it, It doesn't feel like I rode a horse like my old saddle did.


----------



## NYBigfoot (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome replies everyone, thanks so much! Definitely helped me out a lot. Just spoke with Jim at Albabici (nice guy), he recommended the Glider for my body type and measurements. Yesterday, I did 50 miles in a cancer charity ride on a "demo" Lite 209 and felt good. Jim said that the two saddles are very similar, but you can move around a little more on the Glider. So who knows? Thanks again everyone!!!
Todd


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

If you did a 50 mile ride and feel fine, then maybe stick with that saddle. Ultimately whatever saddle allows you to ride pain free is the right one for you.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I started on the Glider after doing some demos (the Lite 209 was just out and not available for demo). Rode the Glider for awhile and it felt ok. Finally realized it was just a bit narrow. Bought a Lite 209 and am really enjoying it. SMPs have a different feel from any other saddle I've tried. Definitely focuses your weight on your sitbones. Takes some getting used to.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine took about 300 miles to get used to or break in. It seemed like a long time, but it is pretty comfortable now that we are used to one another.


----------



## DocDundee (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm interested in your replies, thanks


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

GLIDER - I'm 59 yrs old, 6', 160lbs, rode 12,000 Kms last year should hit @10,000 this year - was also 143 according to Specialized - The Glider is a wonderful saddle. Its a keeper.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm approximately 6' 4" and 230 lbs, but I don't think those figures really matter when it comes to saddles. After riding the Pro for several thousand miles, I thought I had found the correct saddle for me. I then had the opportunity to try the Plus. The difference in sizing is minimal, but the difference my backside felt was phenominal. I'm sold on the Plus...


----------



## curtism (May 19, 2009)

in case anyone is interested, I have a new SMP Glider with carbon rails that didn't quite fit me that I'd sell for $150 plus shipping.

I ended up on a 143 Romin.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought SMP TRKs for my bikes. I needed them for the extra width. I've ridden a couple hundred miles on them & so far I like them. I can give a real true opinion after another couple hundred miles. Performance has that model on sale for $79.00.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

NYBigfoot said:


> Selle SMP's website doesnt seem to help much with the correct saddle choice. Just looking for people that were in the same or similar situation as me, I am 6'2" 185 lbs with a 34 inch waist. I got my sitbones measured a few years ago with that Specialized thing at my LBS. They said that I needed a 143mm saddle. So for a few years now I have been riding a Toupe and Phenom 143mm. Two days ago I decided to measure my sit bones and on two occasions, I got between 110-115mm. I have currently been "demo" ing the SMP Lite 209 (139mm) and the Pro (148mm). Both feel good with the Pro feeling a little too wide. Should I also be trying out the Glider and maybe Stratos as well. I was ready to purchase the Lite but I am still not sure if it is the one that is appropriate. I have tried emailing/calling Selle SMP and the US Distributer, ALBABICI. I have not yet heard from anyone. Just wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction, Thanks in advance for your time and help.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd. 

What were your sitbone measurements?

How did the Lite 209 compare to the Glider?

I purchased the Evolution because the width (129) was the same as my current seat, but the Evolution slants at a sharper angle (as viewed from the rear) and my sit bones ended up resting on the slant between the stitchings of "Selle" and "SMP".

So that is being returned for something wider. Just not sure wich one:
Glider - 136 mm
Lite 209 - 139 mm
Dynamic - 138 mm

I'm leaning in the order above. Reason for putting Dynamic last is that it has the same padding as the Evolution (minimal) and the other have a little more (my current seat has just a little more and feels better on my buttocks than the Evolution)

I'd like to avoid shipping charges again, so your input would be quite helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

added some pics above, including my of my current seat, so you can relate to what i wrote in the post.


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Peter-

I wouldn't solely go by width as a criteria for choosing a seat. As you found out with the evo, shape has a lot to do with how comfortable you will be. I started with the pro, which according to width sizing should have fit me perfectly. I rode that for a couple of years but still had some issues, mostly chafing. I bought a cross bike and it's stock saddle was much narrower and did not chafe me. So, I began thinking of the saddles I've had over the years and also realized that the shape of the pro was not ideal either. After reading Steve Hogg's blog (again), ALL ABOUT SMP’S » Bike Fit » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website I focused in on the Dynamic series and bought a Lite 209. Two months later, the saddle is near perfect for me. Anyway, check out Steve's blog, if you haven't already. Lots of good information there. Happy hunting.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

gbarker said:


> Hi Peter-
> 
> I wouldn't solely go by width as a criteria for choosing a seat. As you found out with the evo, shape has a lot to do with how comfortable you will be. I started with the pro, which according to width sizing should have fit me perfectly. I rode that for a couple of years but still had some issues, mostly chafing. I bought a cross bike and it's stock saddle was much narrower and did not chafe me. So, I began thinking of the saddles I've had over the years and also realized that the shape of the pro was not ideal either. After reading Steve Hogg's blog (again), ALL ABOUT SMP’S » Bike Fit » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website I focused in on the Dynamic series and bought a Lite 209. Two months later, the saddle is near perfect for me. Anyway, check out Steve's blog, if you haven't already. Lots of good information there. Happy hunting.


Thanks gbarker,

I had Steve's blog bookmarked a while ago. Good stuff there. I should have listened to what he said about the Evo not fitting most people. I guess I'm a bigger [email protected]@ then I thought I was. 

Appreciate your reply!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

In case anyone has a Dynamic they don't want - I have a Glider that I was hoping to trade for a Dynamic (or towards a Dynamic with Carbon Rails, preferably)... Its used but still in great shape!


----------



## Benbo (May 16, 2007)

I have the Stratos and love it, with my old saddle I used to not be able to ride more than 2 hours without pain. My LBS let me "try out" the Stratos, I had to buy it, but they would have let me exchange it for another saddle if I didn't like it. Since saddle fit is so variable, see if your LBS will do a similar deal.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

Im 5'8 215 and I use the smp stratos I changed cause the rubbing on my prologo scratch pro was hurting me, and I love the saddle, no more rubbing. Chamois cream is a +


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I have a mint condition SMP Stratos, white, that I should sell. My brother gave me his Stratos, right after I bought this one, so I have this one as extra. I was going to put it on my backup bike, but I find myself only riding the one main bike, lol. PM me for a deal :thumbsup:.

The SMP lineup is really good, there's one to fit everybody....


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

how does stratos compare (width, shape) to glider? Do all of you level saddle or tilt slightly up/down?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

steel515 said:


> how does stratos compare (width, shape) to glider? Do all of you level saddle or tilt slightly up/down?


The Stratos is slightly narrower and firmer, while the Glider is wider at the rear and is more padded. The website refers to them as: Stratos for narrow-average pelvis width, Glider for average-large pelvis width. I ride it flat, with the high point of the "beak" even with the rear.


----------

